# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Новые дороги в АД: РОК-МУЗЫКА

## Vanya

Нашёл вот одну книженцию интересную. После прочтения фсем баяцца полчиса!!11адин

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Итак,начнём изучать сей набор букв. Хорошо что у автора хватило ума не растягивать данную тему oredom:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
К 2002 г. некий архимандрит Лазарь вспомнил про западную рок-волну, которая уже давным-давно схлынула в небытие, ещё в середине 90-х. А может просто побумагоморательствовать захотелось...это одному ему известно =)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
О как, меняется как хамелеон, подстраиваясь под новые поколения. А как иначе? Что в нашем мире не меняется? Меняется всё, развивается, без этого никуда, нельзя же стоять на одном месте. Вот даже церковь признала, что Земля вертится вокруг Солнца, а не наоборот =D

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В текстах встречается сатанизм... И что? Каждый сам выбирает во что ему верить. 
А это вообще ппц ) Оказывается рок-н-ролл подсознательно залаживает в мозг какие-то сообщения:
1) Всевозможные виды половых извращений.
Какие виды? Каких извращений? Какие группы автор слушал...я даже не представляю. Здесь так же не ясно что он имел ввиду под "извращениями"...
2) Призыв к бунту против *установленного* порядка. 
Похоже, это о панк-роке =) 
...А если этот установленный порядок противоречит всем общечеловеческим нормам...как в некоторых странах, то почему бы и не призывать к бунту? :clapping: 
3) Побуждение к самоубийству.
Нет слов =\ Какое к чёрту побуждение? Ни в роке, ни в метале не слышал я таких песен. Может автор имел ввиду [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]? Тут согласен, очень часто в их песнях присутствуют такие призывы. Но относить эмо к рок-н-роллу, думаю, не стоит.
4) Посвящение Сатане.
Ну и? И что? Каждый имеет право выбора.




> Бит - непрерывное повторение регулярных пульсаций в сочетании с укороченными ритмами, которое обеспечивается ударником и _басовой_ (=D) гитарой. *Он-то и характеризует ритм рок-музыки.*


 гг... Архимандрит так сказал,как будто уличил в каких-то злодеяниях всех ударников и басистов вместе взятых =D Они всего лишь делают музыку. Во-первых "живую" музыку, во-вторых хорошую музыку (хотя и не всегда конечно =) Это раз. 
Рок бывает разный, и без этого бита, или что там имелось ввиду. Это два.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
"Жёсткий рок"...кто мне, дураку, объяснит, что за оно? :getImage_014: )))
Хард-рок что-ли? У кого-нибудь проявлялись половые инстинкты при прослушивании Black Sabbath или Deep Purple? Как?! Вы не слышали этих групп?! А стоит послушать! Может внесёте что-то новое в свою половую жизнь =D 
мдеее...
Что там дальше...

"Едкий рок". А это что за зверь такой? Acid какой-нибудь наверное. Или что...хз, автору сперва стоило бы с понятиями разобраться, прежде чем бумагу марать =\ Как инструменты в виде гитар, ударных и клавиш могут улучшить какую-то там реакцию на галлюциногены? Или дело в текстах? Тогда попрошу такие тексты сбросить сюда, в тему, будем разбираться.

"Дурной рок" =D ...автор ---> :to_become_senile:
Да-да-да, у меня опять вопрос, что это за дурной рок такой? 
Сказано, что побуждает к насилию и буйству... Я вообще хз как это прокомментировать, т.к. в книге эти слова ничем не подкреплены (а чего ещё можно было ожидать)

Самое интересное. 
"Сатанинский рок". 
Вот оно что оказывается... The Beatles основополжники этого "подвида" рока =D Где они там Сатане поклоняются, в каких песнях?)))

Дальше - веселее =)

"Панк-рок".
Без комментариев =\
Добавлю только вот что:



> Панк - это протест! Протест против цивилизации, а главное стереотипов, созданных человечеством, против политики... Как когда-то выразился ктото из панков – «Наша цель, сделать такой мир, чтобы в нем небыло жадности, политики и прочего идеологического говна!  Мы хотим создать такой мир, чтобы в нем *не надо было ничего (никого) хватать, делить, убивать*… Такой мир, где один панк поможет другому панку и ничего не попросит взамен»


Про "Диско" умолчу. Если честно, хз что там к чему.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Просят первожрецов и первожриц околдовать произведения! =D Это жееесть))) Учитывая, что многие музыканты используют имя Сатаны просто как приманку публики и учитывая, что они не верят ни в какие высшие силы =) 
Элвис Купер. Понятия не имею кто это. Я знаю только Элиса Купера. Который, к слову, в интервью не раз говорил, что никому он не поклоняется. Образ сатаниста был создан им для выделения из толпы, для выделения среди многих рок- и металл-исполнителей =) Это просто прикол, стёб для многих, да называйте как хотите. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Кто знаком с английским и возьмётся за изучение этой песни? ("Революция номер 9") ...Доставь мне наслаждение, мёртвый человек хД ну и бред

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Если честно, нет больше никакого желания читать эту жуткую несусветицу =) 
Высказываемся, кто что думает =)

Как по мне - не книга, а ололо какое-то, не просто ололо, а олололище хД Вобщем удаляем всю свою фонотеку с роком и дружно всем форумом начинаем слушать Госпел какой-нибудь

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Существует масса групп и музыкантов, к стати, и православных, которые славят Господа  в стиле рок ( впрочем, как и тех, кто использует другие стили и направления в музыкальном искусстве). Не форма делает музыку сатанинской или божественной,а то послание, которое она в себе заключает.
А Госпел - это тоже не кисло...

----------


## Banderlogen

Да ладно, маразм не только архимандритам свойственен.

Вот вспомнилась книга [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Большинство из того, что православные иерархи, и не только православные, причисляют к сатанизму, вызывают у меня искреннее уважение и интерес. Ибо что будет с церковью, если не будет Сатаны? Христианство самим существованием обязано страшилкам про Сатану.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 27.11.2009 в 22:01_



> Ибо что будет с церковью, если не будет Сатаны? Христианство самим существованием обязано страшилкам про Сатану.


Ну Vova, ну не надо уже... ты посмотри на вопрос шире: кому бы был интересен сатана, не будь на свете маразматичных  архимандритов, и не только?

----------


## Alva

Ох, не первый раз встречаю подобные брошюрки православных "пророков" о вреде музыки... Уже и лень читать, честно говоря... Жаль, что ни в одной из них глубокоуважаемые авторы даже и не пытались хоть чуть-чуть проникнуть вглубь изучаемого явления... путают имена, названия, стили... Обсуждают то, о чём не удосужились даже мало-мальски осведомиться, не то что изучить... Я и рад бы почитать мысли "святых отцов" о нашей упаднической рок-культуре, но уж больно наивно и глупо они изъясняются...

----------


## Vanya

Zyobra, вам интересно будет послушать 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] там ищите гр. "Пилот", альбом - "ЧБ". Также можете поискать группу "АЛИСА" ("АЛИСА", кстати, награждена каким-то званием самим российским патриархом, если не ошибаюсь)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
("Пилот")

----------

